

Bitcoin price unwinding ... $400 and falling - ra
http://bitcoinity.org/markets/bitstamp/USD

======
ra
looks like it had sufficient support at $400... that's over 40% volatility. I
guarantee some well funded technical traders are making a motza out of this.

